# Understanding CPP's post-retirement benefit (PRB)



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

If you started receiving your CPP retirement pension in 2013 or earlier, and if you worked and contributed to CPP in 2013, you will likely be eligible for a post-retirement benefit or PRB. This PRB is payable effective January 2014, but you won't likely receive your first 2014 PRB payment until around May, after your 2013 tax return has been assessed by Revenue Canada, and they have communicated your earnings and contribution information to service Canada.

If this applies to you and/or you want more information, check out this article: http://retirehappy.ca/cpp-post-retirement-benefit/


----------

